# 1989 Overland



## ivakonya (May 15, 2008)

1989 Overland, by Mallard, Oshkosh chassis, diesel pusher, GM 8.2 liter engine.  Looking for owners manual or repair manual.  Willing to buy copies.  If manual not available have several questions about buttons and switches.  HELP!!!!


----------



## krautdog (May 16, 2008)

Re: 1989 Overland

Have you tried their website? I was looking (dreaming) at the travel trailer section for brochures to download and was amazed to see that the brochure for my 1999 25A was still available so, I downloaded a copy. You might be able to find something for your rig there. Just do a search for Fleetwood mallard and you will find the site.

Cheers!


----------

